# My doctor says to much coffee is bad for you



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Trip to doctors for an over 50s mot recently

was told drink more water to much coffee bad for you

didnt have the nerve to tell him I had just purchased a rocket coffee machine

never mind coffee in moderation from now on.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Coffee is mostly water. Get a new doctor.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/food-and-drink/news/is-coffee-really-good-for-you/ nuff said







proof


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/food-and-drink/news/is-coffee-really-good-for-you/ nuff said
> 
> View attachment 22150
> proof


It's not a cup of tea is it!


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

anton78 said:


> Coffee is mostly water. Get a new doctor.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I now substitute one coffee a day for Korean Red Ginseng extract( 6 yr old) in a tea. Quite bitter like my espresso







.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Is there a korean Red Ginseng extract forum?


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I would ask for a 2nd opinion. From a Coffee drinking doctor of course....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

glevum said:


> I now substitute one coffee a day for Korean Red Ginseng extract( 6 yr old) in a tea. Quite bitter like my espresso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the benefit of this?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

urbanbumpkin said:


> What's the benefit of this?


the packaging says in the corner "essence of tradition" - I think its supposed to be a traditional cure erm for erm certain erm dysfunctions ?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Lets just say my wife is quite happy







. just got so much more energy and less tired


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Never had any dysfunctions. its good for the liver, so hopefully knock out my bourbon shots.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

glevum said:


> Is there a korean Red Ginseng extract forum?


It could have a thread called "what's in your pencil"


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I'm very into health and fitness, I drink plenty of water each day and if I don't drink enough water and drink too much coffee I can tell. The only negative side effect of coffee (the kind we all enjoy) is a slight dehydration as the only other components are anti-oxidants and caffeine (which in small amounts is no bad thing). The best way to combat this I've found is every time I go to make a coffee, I simply drink a glass of water when the water is boiling.

Makes me feel better anyway haha


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

glevum said:


> I now substitute one coffee a day for Korean Red Ginseng extract( 6 yr old) in a tea. Quite bitter like my espresso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Everything in moderation is fine.......I can resist everything, except temptation itself............


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Everything in moderation is fine.......I can resist everything, except temptation itself............


Doctors...pah, what do they know


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Haven't had a coffee for 3 or 4 days now. Sleeping better, hands steadier, cardiac arrhythmia & acid gut much better - and all I was drinking before was two Brikka shots/day, i.e 2 x ~17g in 80 cc of water, one after breakfast & one after lunch.

Seriously considering selling all my kit and getting another obsession.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

aint be no tea drinkin GP mutha takin my coffee off me,


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> aint be no tea drinkin GP mutha takin my coffee off me,


.... until they take it from my cold dead hands........


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Drewster said:


> .... until they take it from my cold dead hands........


even after death


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Vieux Clou said:


> ....Seriously considering selling all my kit and getting another obsession.


Almost hate to say this but.... decaf?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Vieux Clou said:


> Haven't had a coffee for 3 or 4 days now. Sleeping better, hands steadier, cardiac arrhythmia & acid gut much better - and all I was drinking before was two Brikka shots/day, i.e 2 x ~17g in 80 cc of water, one after breakfast & one after lunch.
> 
> Seriously considering selling all my kit and getting another obsession.


Just change to decaf....


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

The reason to have good kit is to make good coffee. Decaf will never be good coffee, so what's the point? If it's going to be bad it might as well be instant Nescafé.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Vieux Clou said:


> The reason to have good kit is to make good coffee. Decaf will never be good coffee, so what's the point? If it's going to be bad it might as well be instant Nescafé.


I feel your pain mate.


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

I think drinking coffee in moderation is ok

when you purchase a new machine you obviously drink more than you use to but even now I have calmed down a bit


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vieux Clou said:


> The reason to have good kit is to make good coffee. Decaf will never be good coffee, so what's the point? If it's going to be bad it might as well be instant Nescafé.


There's nothing "good" about coffee if it makes you ill. Decaf is subject to the same brewing parameters as caffeinated coffee, good decaf tastes good.

Obviously, if you don't enjoy it then it's not worth pursuing & if it's making you unwell probably safest to cut it out, but maybe also consider a 17g dose each time is a lot if you have any intolerance, 5-12g is a typical range for a "single serving". You only need a 1 cup filter cone & some papers to enjoy good coffee. Unfiltered coffee, high in undissolved solids can give me the jitters.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Vieux Clou said:


> The reason to have good kit is to make good coffee. Decaf will never be good coffee, so what's the point? If it's going to be bad it might as well be instant Nescafé.


Well one good thing about outing this information and your need to give up coffee, people will offer a knock down price for your kit knowing you're selling it on health grounds.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just thinking about this, I expect his doctor is a forum member and looking for a cheap deal on some coffee kit....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've had some great decaf recently that if I served it to you side by side you might not be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Well one good thing about outing this information and your need to give up coffee, people will offer a knock down price for your kit knowing you're selling it on health grounds.


Yebbut I won't be selling it in the UK. I'm working on it, but I'm not that daft yet.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

There was a decent article in the latest caffeine mag about the effects of caffeine. It supposedly effects different people to varying degrees depending on your genetic make up. I think I'm quite sensitive to it


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope this never happens to me. But I have a bag of Dave's decaf beans just in case! This will be the first 'proper' decaf I've ever tried. If it's unsatisfying I will blend it, and hopefully enjoy a good coffee with less caffeine (or just more coffee before I hot the red line)


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

About 10 days now and I've stopped counting. I'm sleeping more deeply and for longer, and when I have to get up to go to the cludge I fall asleep again in 5 minutes. My inflamed gut has cleared up and I can tolerate the aspirin in my heart meds. My hands still shake but that's partly due to diabetes and partly to cycling, and they don't shake as much.

Only drawback is that I get drowsy after lunch. No sweat: a snooze is the poor man's coffee.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I tried the decaf I roasted it's fine, don't keep it too long, it doesn't keep as well as regular coffee. It may well be the solution to your concern. Just find a roaster whose good at it and roasts some good quality decafs, preferably C02 process, then swiss water, lastly methylene chloride, in that order of preference.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

+1 for Dave's SW decaf. Although it needs a darker roast than I would normally choose, it's alright if you're looking to still make real coffee without the caffeine, and if you like it a bit darker anyhow then even better. That said, I'm getting withdrawal symptoms after a few days of decaf so I've blended it with some Brazilian S Lucia for a 'reduced caffeine' coffee.

I'm glad to hear you're feeling better now you've cut out the old Colombian marching juice, shame in a way but at least you've identified the problem and it's liveable with. I'm a natural insomniac and I tell myself that the coffee makes no difference (I stop after lunch, maybe max 3 doubles in the morning). Let's see how I get on with half-and-half.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Vieux Clou said:


> About 10 days now and I've stopped counting. I'm sleeping more deeply and for longer, and when I have to get up to go to the cludge I fall asleep again in 5 minutes. My inflamed gut has cleared up and I can tolerate the aspirin in my heart meds. My hands still shake but that's partly due to diabetes and partly to cycling, and they don't shake as much.
> 
> Only drawback is that I get drowsy after lunch. No sweat: a snooze is the poor man's coffee.


Me and the missus gave up caffeine for 2 years. Not even green tea, never mind decaf.

Slept SO much better. That afternoon lull also stopped after a while. Had more energy. It was wonderful.

Then we took a long holiday in Italy.

Hope it continues to help you feel better.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

when I first got miss silvia, I would easily drink 5-6 espressos a day, not really healthy :-D now I'm at around 1 a day, sometimes I go without coffee for couple of days (travel, staying away for weekend) and really enjoy a nice ristretto at home after that


----------

